# Train Horns on Cruze



## Brower28 (Dec 14, 2014)

Any place to mount train horns so that they're discreet?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Haha I have them on my tri-axle was just thinking about the same thing today. Ill never do it but was thinking it would be funny


----------



## Brower28 (Dec 14, 2014)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Haha I have them on my tri-axle was just thinking about the same thing today. Ill never do it but was thinking it would be funny


It'd be awesome haha


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

On the back deck aiming at drivers seat.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

.............so you're thinking the roof might look too gaudy???


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> .............so you're thinking the roof might look too gaudy???


It'd interfere with my fuel economy.


----------



## Brower28 (Dec 14, 2014)

Vetterin said:


> .............so you're thinking the roof might look too gaudy???


I suppose so haha


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Everytime a little kid gives me the blow your horn sign and I do, they immediately have this look on their face like they immediately regret making that decision haha. Except for the occasional little boy that thinks its the greatest thing ever.


----------



## JWishnok (Dec 15, 2012)

You could get away with mounting in your engine bay, plenty of room in there. I've already looked into this and did some mock ups


----------



## XYdadX3 (Dec 8, 2016)

I know its been a while since someone posted on this thread, but did you or anyone else go thru with the train horn? I I kinda want to go from one extreme to the other when I upgrade the "gay" ECO horn. There is definitely a lot of empty space in the engine compartment but I'm having trouble finding empty space in which to mount a horn!


----------



## XYdadX3 (Dec 8, 2016)

hehehe


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

XYdadX3 said:


> View attachment 225162
> hehehe


Omg. I need these. My horn is pathetic.


----------

